# Forzar Instalacion o Actualización

## malariax

Cuando trato de actualizar un paquete como el gnome, después de haber estado largo tiempo sin actualizar, me salen por pantalla diversos tipos de conflictos. Me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de forzar la instalación de nuevos paquetes "a lo bruto", sin tener que ir resolviendo los diversos problemas uno a uno. Gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Respuesta corta "NO" para ver un poco los porques al lado de este hay un post titulado ¿A alguien se le ha roto gentoo?, pero claro esta distro pide bastante dedicación, como todo lo que merece la pena.

----------

## malariax

Gracias, me lo imaginaba, porque no encontré ninguna opción para emerge que haga algo parecido. Yo en estos caso lo que hago es desinstalar los paquetes uno por uno y volver a instalar la versión más moderna del paquete, tratando de tener cuidado con lo que elimino. La verdad es que cuando la compilación empieza a arrojar errores la instalación de programas se llega a volver muy dura.

----------

## esteban_conde

Cuando algun paquete no se puede instalar en el mesaje de manera bastante precisa te indica lo que debes hacer, sea una use una mascara, sea lo que sea, ahora bién desinstalar un paquete no suele ser la solución y si lo haces guardate la espalda "quickpkg --include-config=y nombre-paquete" te guarda el paquete, de todas formas antes de desinstalar te dice lo que deberias hacer antes de eliminar un archivo que tenga dependencias.

Es cuestion de leer manuales para que te suene al menos donde están las posibles soluciones y sobre todo los foros.

----------

## gringo

cuidado con la actualización de gnome en caso de que sea la 3.8 : uno de los nuevos requisitos es que en vez de usar openrc vas a tener que instalar systemd.

si no lo tienes claro enmascara gnome-3.8 y lee un poco antes de ponerte a ello.

saluetes

----------

## malariax

Precisamente ese fue mi problema, quería probar a actualizar a la última versión de gnome, pero me surgían multitud de problemas con paquetes desactualizados. Aún sabiendo que podía dañar el sistema, he ido desinstalando todos los paquetes obsoletos para posteriormente ir actualizando, como ya he dicho antes.

----------

## malariax

A la hora de instalar paquetes que se encuentran en conflicto, he visto que a veces mencionan el uso del siguiente modificador "--backtrack=". ¿Alguien sabe que implica el uso de este modificador y como funciona a la hora de arreglar los conflictos entre paquetes?

----------

## i92guboj

Backtrack "retrocede" en el arbol de dependencias más de lo que portage normalmente haría, e intenta solucionar el conflicto probando a ver "que pasaría" si instalase la versión requerida de la dependencia en cuestión. Eso puede aumentar el tiempo de computación sobremanera, incluso en varios órdenes de magnitud si se pone un valor muy alto.

Aún así, hay casos (la mayoría, diría yo) que no se arreglan usando backtrack y requieren supervisión humana para solucionarse. Con todo, la situación ha mejorado mucho. Hoy día, portage resuelve la mayoría de conflictos él solito. Antiguamente el proceso era bastante más tedioso jejeje, que tiempos aquellos!  :Razz: 

De todas formas, una recomendación (perdón si digo algo obvio, pero no he leído el hilo completo): si usas la rama estable tendrás muchas menos actualizaciones. Claro que en contrapartida, tardarás más en poder usar la última versión de tu escritorio favorito.

----------

## malariax

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ahora ya voy teniendo más claro lo que debo hacer a la hora de realizar actualizaciones "críticas"  :Razz: . Es cierto que la rama estable da menos problemas, pero es que a mi me gusta experimentar con determinadas versiones experimentales de determinados paquetes.

----------

## agdg

 *malariax wrote:*   

> Es cierto que la rama estable da menos problemas, pero es que a mi me gusta experimentar con determinadas versiones experimentales de determinados paquetes.

 

Para eso esta package.keywords y package.unmask.

----------

